
Qihoo 360 and Go - baijum
http://blog.golang.org/qihoo
======
xiaq
It is shocking to see a post from Qihoo 360 appear on the official golang
blog. This company is notorious for at least the following:

* Their flagship products, "360 Security", provides an alternative Windows-update facility; they take use of this to disguise another product of theirs, "360 Browser", as a Windows update: [http://www.ipc.me/360-fa-bu-jia-xi-tong-bu-ding.html](http://www.ipc.me/360-fa-bu-jia-xi-tong-bu-ding.html) (Chinese source)

* "360 Security" and "360 Browser" spies extensively on the user, including uploading "suspicious" files for their "cloud antivirus" service, uploading the browsing history: [http://www.ce.cn/cysc/tech/07hlw/guonei/201302/26/t20130226_...](http://www.ce.cn/cysc/tech/07hlw/guonei/201302/26/t20130226_21431285.shtml) [http://tech.163.com/10/1231/17/6P8I1JPR000915BF.html](http://tech.163.com/10/1231/17/6P8I1JPR000915BF.html) (Chinese source)

* "360 Security" was caught cheating in AV software tests: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2919554/tencent-qihoo-antimal...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2919554/tencent-qihoo-antimalware-firms-are-accused-of-cheating-stripped-of-rankings-in-antivirus-tests.html). More interestingly, after the denunciation from the test bodies, Qihoo 360 pretended that it quit the test voluntarily and announced that these tests are no longer suitable for "Internet-era AV software".

* They recently announced a "pregnancy mode" in their router product, due to widespread concern about the effect of WiFi signals on the fetus.

Their wrongdoings are uncountable.

~~~
gowild
Qihoo also has a tight connection with China's GFW

~~~
cooleng
Qihoo is one the notorious companies in China which block Google. It is
ridiculous its article published in golang.org.

~~~
methou
Qihoo was known to help Chinese govt preventing people from bypassing GFW, but
not the one blocks Google.

The one suspected notorious Company which helped GFW to grow is Baidu.

~~~
gowild
Try google Qi Xiangdong, president of Qihoo, and inventor of some GFW patents.

------
codezero
This is slightly off topic, but when my dad couldn't install his printer, he
called a random tech company online....

They basically requested full access to his computer, for about $99, and set
up his printer, but they also installed a bunch of software, one of the things
they installed was Qihoo 360.

This wasn't requested, and it made me wonder whether or not Qihoo pays a
bounty for each install to these random companies.

It made me really suspicious of the software.

Has anyone had any experience with their tools?

~~~
xiaq
Qihoo 360 is very successful in starting a hype in China and some tech company
believe that installing it is good practice.

~~~
codezero
Why do they believe that? What does it offer that other tools don't?

~~~
swuecho
when my friends want me to clean his/her computer(too many autostart programs
and unnecessary softwares installed), I usually install 360 security. It is
simply the easiest to use and do not have free equivalent. It may do some
aggressive things, but that is the price if you want the good part.

~~~
codezero
What are the specific features it has that other tools don't have?

~~~
swuecho
see xiaoq's reply above

3) a "janitor" tool, for inspecting and disabling auto-boot software, removing
software otherwise tricky to remove, and removing temporary files;

I need this feature especially.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
There are other legitimate free tools that do that.

~~~
swuecho
suggestion?

it is all about easy to use.

~~~
verroq
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/hjt/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/hjt/)

Is pretty standard.

------
simplexion
We have a lot of Chinese students that come to the school I work at. All of
them have this software and similar installed and it causes nothing but
headaches.

They believe they actually need it installed even when the school supplies
them with a laptop that has all the necessary protection pre-installed.

------
golang3
It's a shame for Go's official blog to put a post from the shameless company.

They should remove the article.

~~~
marme
@golang is the official twitter for the site, i suggest others message them to
take this article down. They have already mentioned this article on twitter
[https://twitter.com/golang/status/618096409137393665](https://twitter.com/golang/status/618096409137393665)

------
cdelsolar
Can people please discuss the technology stack and the content of the blog
post here? Thanks.

~~~
danieldk
Upvoted, it's a legitimate request coming from an existing HN user. But I
think you are being downvoted since there is clearly some astroturfing going
on the comments to this post.

------
li-ch
jsno2, jsno3, jsno4 are accounts created within an hour only to comment
positively for Qihoo. Are there any rules on HN against this kind of behavior
or can someone ban these fake accounts?

~~~
girvo
Flag the comments by clicking the timestamp to see the comment as it's own
thread.

------
honest_joe
I was told many times that Qihoo360 is crapware. Anyway I hope this brings our
cultures together as technology should be apolitical.

~~~
mfjordvald
It is. The browser also doesn't complain about the Chinese government SSL
certificates used in SSL stripping. As someone who has lived in China for a
while now I'm always wary about using any Chinese software.

~~~
pki
I just don't use any chinese software wherever possible. Even the games
contain malware rootkits that start at os boot, ring0 (tenprotect).

~~~
honest_joe
It's the way the communism is required to work. If everybody is doing why
should not you ?

------
henryscala
I am a user of Qihoo 360 softwares like Cloud Storage and Mobile Phone
management etc.

In the past(Probably 6 ~ 7 years ago) Qihoo had bad reputation, because it
once made its softwares like virus that the user cannot un-install them for
competing with the competitors.

After that, I think the company has changed its behaviors that it started
emphasizing user experiences. And it also developed an anti-virus and anti-
spyware software to be used by the user for free. The company changed the
business of anti-virus and anti-spyware softwares in China.

Now I think the company is an good innovative company in China.

~~~
wener
Not at all.Just people get use to it.Those can accept, accept it.Those
dislike, never touch it.

